# Regular Season Game 39 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (25-13)* @ *Dallas Mavericks (31-8)*​*Tuesday, January 16, 7:30 p.m.* / *American Airlines Center*​

@​

*ROCKETS*


 



*MAVERICKS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> DALLAS -- The Rockets have managed to become one of the NBA's hottest teams over the past three weeks without Yao Ming.
> 
> Now, they'll find out just how hot they really are.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A true test

Go Rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Since Yao is out we need more players Snyder Wells need to return ASAP. We should also cut Sura ASAP and get another player preferably a C/PF.

I cant see us winning this unfortunately.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn who dropped a million on the Mavs?

I hope they realise that we have a 7.5 point start


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Doubtful we will win...I think we will get close though. Are the Mavs missing anyone? If we do win, I think we may be in the top three teams in the league, because we win against the best on their homecourt.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tx size Bball! Let's show em' what we got!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac 10 Mavz 7


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC=Unbelievable:worthy:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

15-14 Mavz 

I'm tired of Damp already! ugh Mt. starting like a 40yr old


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:worthy: :worthy: Tmac is insane, tonight! Dare I say, triple digitz?!?!:lol:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the fans head dropping after Tmac knocks one down...classic!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

29-25 Rock....20pts for the Mac-Man! If we can stay defensive & get loose ball, we win every quarter.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

21pts for him...they gave him that 3pt!!!
TMAC INSANE!!!:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

36-32 Mavz No Tmac=No offense....we getting some tough breaks on some coming out of the rim


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

37-38...tempo has left the building? Luther has to let it go, no pump fake...shoot!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what did alston just do, besides shoot a brick, get beat getting back, & look silly!:lol:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lip Read: "How the *** am I suppose to stop him!" Dirk 

*Tech*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac for 100!!! Man when he's on, he's on.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I haven't seen McGrady play this way in years.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

where's the Tech for hanging on the rim when u need it?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If our role guys can start stepping up (and it looks like they've finally warmed up) we're in a good position to win this. 

T-Mac for 3!!! Oh man I'm loving this


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

53-47 Rock halftime

Man, I'm winded from watching that 1st half! Which one of the Mavz say something about Tmac's mom's?!?! Somebody opened a can.....


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

T-Mac = beast


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> where's the Tech for hanging on the rim when u need it?


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston is doing much better when they take shots early in the shot clock, but this results in them playing at Dallas' pace. So even with a huge first half from McGrady, it's only a 6 point lead. Deke has been setting some great picks, but you want Juwan at the top of the key with the range on his jumper. I think McGrady will continue playing off of screens and hopefully attacking the basket in the 2nd half... if he shoots greater than 40% in the 2nd half we win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Tmac does Dallas" - Bill (rocket's commentary)


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:yay: :clap2: wow T-Mac, you can;t put out that fire with water


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Omg Mcgrady!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac is hitting some many, it's raining in Houston now!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

65-58 Rock...George coming alive, but Tmac has alot of fans in Dallas


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

T-Mac is there anything else you could say?:worthy:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

What's Jeff Van Gumpy thinking? Mutumbo coming out on George?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Miracle T-Mac's been on his game scoring 39+ pts. Most of them I saw were from the perimeter too.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It's getting tight


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac needs some heat packs to get him hot again


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

40+ by Tmac...George is out to be the star of this one, he's not letting Tmac get anything ez. Mavz up 2, look for some floppin' by Dirk...I like the guy, but he's got the "acting bug."

4th starting


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac beats the Dallas double team for a pass to Mt!

Head killing us tonight (ugh)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> 40+ by Tmac...George is out to be the star of this one, he's not letting Tmac get anything


that former hideous lakers never ceases to haunt


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

...you can always tell when the tide turns in a game...people stop posting...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> that former hideous lakers never ceases to haunt


..that only makez it that more "phucked" up!

another Tech from Dallas hotheads


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

When will TMac come back? 6 min left? Hope the game doesn't slip away while he is growing old on the bench...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^^soon, I hope


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

k...down by three, but we are still fairly close without Mac on floor...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Why is Van gundy staying w/ Head?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I wish that Killbill would replace Head for this game...I think Billy would kill the Mavs with his speed...

On a side note = DOWN BY 7! GAHH!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

im cheering for the rockets.. to be able to do so well against the mavs without yao

with yao this game would be over


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

96-85 Mavs - looking like those old "4th quarter" Rocket's showed up again

Dirk is doing the fist pump (ugh)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OK, it's over


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^^ now, now...don't worry yet!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

how long again before Yao comes back?


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Once again Rafer cant hit a shot and T-Mac is shooting nothing but jumers. Dallas is shooting 60%!!! 60%! ****ing % where the hell are the rockets from the first half


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wonder if Mac can pull off another 13 in 35....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It's still time, but the Mavs are rebounding everything, so they can fire at will


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, buckner scored...it's over! 

If you look @ the Playoff's that year we went up against dallas, if you won the rebounds...you won the game (most of the time)


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

about 3:30, 14 pt lead....come on, Orlando-Mac!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Rush said:


> where the hell are the rockets from the first half


You mean T-Mac? goodness, he was amazing.
Good game guys.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Let's get ready to run some more w/ Phx @ home, must win!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Idk...with a win here, our confidence would be sooo up heading into the game against PHX! Who else do we play during this HELL WEEK?


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Tom. is going to be a blow out. Rockets played very bad D the second half. Nash is going to have a 20 15 night tom.

Thats if we need a bench that can score. Why didnt they put in JL3 in? Before the rockets fel apart.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

why did van gundy start pulling people put, it was still a pretty close game in the last 2 mins


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gumby, again out-coached... 

Head's 3pt streak is finally snapped. Sounded like he had a tough game.

Given the start that we (T-Mac) had the finish was disappointing, but nevertheless a valiant effort. Yao, we miss yooooou!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> that former hideous lakers never ceases to haunt


LOL... that's a awesome catch phrase.

Thanks! :biggrin: 

BTW, as so many people have echoed, if Yao were there, game over.....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need Yao we need that consistent inside shooting presence. Would love a 8+ assists point guard as well.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Man what happened? Winning by 12 then down by 2 at the end of the 3rd quarter. And we face Phoenix next


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

No use. No Yao = no win against big teams.

With Yao = blowout against big teams


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5HCiAH20d4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5HCiAH20d4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Highlights!

Enjoy


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5HCiAH20d4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5HCiAH20d4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Highlights!
> 
> Enjoy


you would really think the Rockets busted the Mavs asses...T-Mac is a beast!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5HCiAH20d4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V5HCiAH20d4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Highlights!
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks a lot, Hayesfan for making and posting this :clap2:


----------

